# Xorg & Firefox Questions



## Ron (Oct 24, 2009)

FreeBsd 7.0 has been on one of my computers since it came out, and it's been great.  Now I'm trying to install 7.2 on another computer, and it's been a nightmare.  Firefox35 kept crashing so I tried to install ff3 - no go.  The installation was so weird that I wiped the drive and started over.  I'm doing an ftp install, and then everything from ports which were updated with portsnap.

I put hald_enable="YES" and dbus_enable="YES" into /etc/rc.conf.  Crtl-Alt-Backspace doesn't work, and neither does Ctrl-Alt-Delete. If I comment out the two additions to /etc/rc.conf, then Ctrl-Alt-Delete works but Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't.  To get out of xorg, I can do Ctrl-Alt-F1 and then Ctrl C.  Does anyone know a way around this problem?

I haven't yet installed a browser. Should I use ff3 or ff35.  What about Seamonkey? Is Flash available for it?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 24, 2009)

Ron said:
			
		

> FreeBsd 7.0 has been on one of my computers since it came out, and it's been great.  Now I'm trying to install 7.2 on another computer, and it's been a nightmare.  Firefox35 kept crashing so I tried to install ff3 - no go.  The installation was so weird that I wiped the drive and started over.  I'm doing an ftp install, and then everything from ports which were updated with portsnap.
> 
> I put hald_enable="YES" and dbus_enable="YES" into /etc/rc.conf.  Crtl-Alt-Backspace doesn't work, and neither does Ctrl-Alt-Delete. If I comment out the two additions to /etc/rc.conf, then Ctrl-Alt-Delete works but Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't.  To get out of xorg, I can do Ctrl-Alt-F1 and then Ctrl C.  Does anyone know a way around this problem?


Xorg guys removed Ctrl-Alt-Delete feature by default (it can be enabled, but i don't know how... search forums, if you want, there were few posts how to enable it

about your FF problems, i can't say anything, because of lack of info.... it works fine for me



			
				Ron said:
			
		

> I haven't yet installed a browser. Should I use ff3 or ff35.  What about Seamonkey? Is Flash available for it?


use Firefox 35
after you install it, read message it wrote 

flash is available, again search forums to find how to get it to work


----------



## Ron (Oct 25, 2009)

Let's see..

Firefox35 crashed with the message.  After that it crashed every time it was started, but no more message.  Installation of firefox3 aborted with message like looking for somethingxxx but somethingyyy is installed. Ports had been updated. Firefox3 was then installed as a package.

Trying to install Flash: Manual starts by saying to install the nspluginwrapper port which requires linux_base-fc4 port.  So, I try to install linux_base-fc4.  Installation stops (as it has in 2 prior attempts) to inform me that an older version is found. Strange, I didn't install it.  So I do make deinstall, then make install clean. The port apparently gets installed but not without a screenfull of warnings and instructions such as:

To make use of NIS you have to adjust yp.conf and nsswitch.conf in /compat/linux/etc accordingly ... blah blah blah
SECURITY REPORT: This port has installed the followingfiles which may act as network servers.. blah blah blah

I try to install nspluginwrapper and the installation stops with a screenfull of errors re xcb, xcb-util, cairo, pango, and gtk20. I don't even get to the third step which involves installing linux-flashplugin9 port. Repeat - ports have been updated every time an attempt was made to install.

I have no clue, but so much is wrong here that the situation is hopeless.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 25, 2009)

Fact is you still haven't provided any useful information, that could help solving this problem.

Did you read message that firefox port printed?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, things like 'a message like' and 'blah blah' don't really build a case ..


----------



## jnr (Oct 25, 2009)

Specifically, the message we're talking about is:


```
Firefox 3.5 and HTML5

Certain functions used to display HTML5 elements need the sem module.

If your Firefox crashes with the following message while viewing a
HTML5 page:
"Bad system call (core dumped)"

you need to load the sem module (kldload sem).

To load sem on every boot put the following into your
/boot/loader.conf:
sem_load="YES"
```


When you install Firefox 3.5 and run it for the first time it loads this page containing an HTML5 <video> tag and crashes right away, as you experienced.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 26, 2009)

Ron said:
			
		

> I put hald_enable="YES" and dbus_enable="YES" into /etc/rc.conf. Crtl-Alt-Backspace doesn't work, and neither does Ctrl-Alt-Delete.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Does anyone know a way around this problem?



I have created a short HOWTO for that, many paople ask for that:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 26, 2009)

If you pkg_add'ed it using sudo, then it might have created a .firefox folder in your home dir that you do not have privileges to do anything with. This will cause Firefox to crash.

so...

sudo rm -r -f ./firefox


----------



## Ron (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't think the problem is with Firefox.  In the install whereit crashed, I installed FF35 and ran it BEFORE attempting the ports needed for Flash.  FF35 only came up once with a message saying something about an apology and core dump.  But it disappeared so quickly before the crash that I couldn't remember it.  I did restart ff35, several times and all went well. Then, AFTER the failed installs of nspluginwrapper and linux_base-fc4 is when ff35 began to crash immediately upon loading, with no message and no input from me. Also, it was at this time that attempts to install ff3 failed.

In this current install, I FIRST attempted to install the two ports needed for Flash which failed.  It was AFTER THIS that attempts to install FF35, FF3, and Seamonkey aborted with errors.

Other than the problems with the Flash plugins, this install seems perfectly okay.  Opera was installed with no problems other than no flash.

I will once more wipe the hdd and try another install.

>> vermaden, I will try your how to


----------



## Ron (Oct 29, 2009)

Problem solved. In the several failed installs of 7.2, I  chose to enable Linux compatibility, never noticing that an incorrect linux_base-xxx package was being installed.  Then when I would attempt to install linux_base-fc4, the install would abort.  I would follow the suggestion to make deinstall of the existing linux_base-xxx, but apparently the deinstall wouldn't complete and things got badly messed up.

This time I noticed what the installer was doing, so as soon as it finished I removed the offending package with pkg_delete.  Then I did portsnap fetch extract update.

I was then able to install the linux_base-fc4 and nspluginwrapper ports without incident. Firefox35 also installed with no problems so I installed xorg and the jwm window manager.

After several starts with crashes, Firefox crashed with a message to delete three items which I did.  Then it ran with no crashes.  After following the last couple of the manual's instructions, Flash was up and running.  I also installed Seamonkey which automatically detected Flash.


----------

